# Texturing



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys what size of compressor do most of you guys use for your texturing?

What seems to work the best. at 30 psi what cfm is the compressor? how many HP is the compressor? What size tank...

Thanks....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Need a little more info. Assuming you are using a standard hopper gun. You'll need between 20 and 30 lb.s of pressure for most textures. A pancake or hot-dog size compressor will be too small for anything except a patch or you be stopping every few sq ft to let it catch up. I use a twin tank Rol-air, but it's mighty heavy to drag out on a daily basis. Also have a dolly-style Goldblatt machine, but it has gotten too weak and needs to be retired or rebuilt. Don't think rebuilding it is worthwhile.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I use a 13 hp 27 cfm at 100 lbs. Never runs low on air. Mounted solid in a trailer. Weighs 550 pounds. I spray with a Kodiak. Nice sprayer. Uses all of the compressor. Wouldn't want it any smaller.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

come on guys, whats a good minimum size compressor I need to do spray Tex. 

thank you....


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a dewalt emglo compressor. This one http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100497925 and it works just fine for spraying texture. I use a hopper gun and have done full basement with knockdown without the compressor ever having any problem powering it.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

your link says store not available but I googled it and this is what I got.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I think what you need to do is find out what the graco units have in em. I have an older (bought new) the RTX1000. I'd say most texture rigs are around 50-100psi max. What are you looking for? Why not just get a rig? here is a link:

http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Graco/texspray/texspray.htm

the 1250 is the rtx1000's replacement.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

From what I have heard the compressor has to have so much "contintious" PSI. I run around 30 psi for most aplications. So I need a compressor that will give me continious pressure are 30 psi and not keep droping.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Your best bet will probably be a dolly-mount rig. Any drywall supply house, even HD has them. But I'd check a pawn shop first.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

When my big compressor was stolen I finished a house with 2 pankakes T-d together, worked fine and honestly I still do it that way on 2 storys cuase the big one is a pain to get up the steps and i hate strinhing 300 ft of hose lol


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Adobe said:


> When my big compressor was stolen I finished a house with 2 pankakes T-d together, worked fine and honestly I still do it that way on 2 storys cuase the big one is a pain to get up the steps and i hate strinhing 300 ft of hose lol


 
OK thats what I want to know though WHAT SIZE? should it be measured in CFI or PSI OR HP...... Please be specific.... Thank you....


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Go to your SW rep and ask him what he suggests. They sell them at the SW trade shows. If you are going to get serious then you'll need something at least half as big as what Tim has. If all you are going to use is a hopper then I've use the Sears electric tank compressors that worked well. I don't remember the cfm's though.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I think what you need to do is find out what the graco units have in em. I have an older (bought new) the RTX1000. I'd say most texture rigs are around 50-100psi max. What are you looking for? Why not just get a rig? here is a link:
> 
> http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Graco/texspray/texspray.htm
> 
> the 1250 is the rtx1000's replacement.


I have the RTX1000 too. :thumbsup: I like the fact that you can use the hopper for repairs or switch over to line feed for a whole room or addition. I just got a new Graco gun for it ($99). It's built way better than the 4 year old original. But, for larger jobs I have the RTX1500, acutally two of these. One is for back up. :2guns:


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Just get the biggest one your generator will support. Your hopper gun will tell you how many cfms you need, just make sure you got at least that much. If your doing whole houses with a sprayer that needs an external air source I would personally get one of the gas powered ones you wheel around like a wheel barrow, about $700 or so at home depot.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

A+ Texture said:


> Just get the biggest one your generator will support. Your hopper gun will tell you how many cfms you need, just make sure you got at least that much. If your doing whole houses with a sprayer that needs an external air source* I would personally get one of the gas powered ones you wheel around like a wheel barrow, about $700 or so at home depot.*


That's what I use and have been happy so far.


----------

